
Tips and Tools: Simple Word Suggestions - ca98am79
http://www.plainlanguage.gov/howto/wordsuggestions/simplewords.cfm
======
ca98am79
This is from the Plain Language Act, which requires any writing published by
the US government to be clear and easy to read. They created this list of
unfriendly words and their friendlier alternatives.

